# Shoo Fly Cake (Bear’s new Favorite Cake)



## Bearcarver

*Shoo Fly Cake *(Bear’s new Favorite Cake)​


You Guys are gonna love this one, because I sure do!!
Mrs Bear found it on the Internet, & we decided to give it a try.
It ends up tasting just like Shoo Fly Pie, without the Crust & the Wet Bottom.
So if you never had Shoo Fly Pie, this would be a good way to find out what it tastes like.
This is one of the Great Things about Being Pennsylvania Dutch!

Mix #1:
4 Cups of Flour
2 Cups of Brown Sugar
2/3 Cup of Shortening (I had 3 Cups, but that was my mistake in translation)
Mix this into Crumbs & save 1 Cup.

Mix #2:
1 Cup of Molasses
1 TBS of Baking Soda
2 Cups of Boiling Water
Mix this first, and then mix it with Mix #1 (Above)
Pour Mix into 9” X 11” Greased & Floured Pan. 
Put the 1 cup of leftover crumbs that were save from Mix #1 on top of the whole thing.
Bake @ 350° for 45 Min. To 1 Hour (Toothpick test).

*Everybody please note my change from 3 cups of Shortening to 2/3 Cup.*

Enjoy everyone!!

Bear


Mix #1---Flour, Brown Sugar & Shortening:







Grandma's Molasses:






Mix #2---Molasses, Baking Soda & Boiling Water----Mix Well:






Then Mix #1 & Mix #2 (minus the one cup saved) together:






Mix #1 and Mix #2 mixed together:






Poured into 9" X 11" Greased & Floured Pan:






Put the 1 cup of leftover crumbs that were save from Mix #1 on top of the whole thing.  Ready for Oven:






Bake @ 350° for 45 Min. To 1 Hour (Toothpick test):






All Done:






Cooling:






One of the First Pieces for The Bear:


----------



## DRKsmoking

Bear , You tell the Misses that looks fantastic and I'm making this Friday night

David

ps: seems like a very nice and simple recipe


----------



## JLeonard

My man that is being bookmarked. Tell Ms Bear I'll need a cup of coffee to go along with that!
Jim


----------



## sawhorseray

Looks fantastic John! No cake for me, been off the menu for a long time. RAY


----------



## normanaj

No dairy...I can have that!


----------



## smokerjim

Tell the mrs's it Sure looks good, been a few years since I had some fly pie.


----------



## Bearcarver

DRKsmoking said:


> Bear , You tell the Misses that looks fantastic and I'm making this Friday night
> 
> David
> 
> ps: seems like a very nice and simple recipe



Thank You David!
I told her---She just smiled!
And Thanks for the Like.

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver

JLeonard said:


> My man that is being bookmarked. Tell Ms Bear I'll need a cup of coffee to go along with that!
> Jim




Thank You Jim!!
Appreciate that!

Bear


----------



## HalfSmoked

Looks awesome but not being PA Dutch I don't care for shoo fly pie.

Warren


----------



## smokeymose

I've never had shoo fly pie but I've heard of it. The molasses had me. No salt involved also! I have to try this.
If Mrs. Bear doesn't mind, could I ask what kind of shortening she used?


----------



## Bearcarver

smokeymose said:


> I've never had shoo fly pie but I've heard of it. The molasses had me. No salt involved also! I have to try this.
> If Mrs. Bear doesn't mind, could I ask what kind of shortening she used?




Thank You Mose!!
Crisco Vegetable Shortening.
And Thanks for the Like.

Bear


----------



## GaryHibbert

I've heard of shoo fly pie, but never seen or eaten it.  But this cake does sound good, so I'll be trying it.
Thanks for the recipe, John.
Gary


----------



## bauchjw

I’ve never heard of Shoo Fly Pie either, but this is bookmarked to try this month. Thank you for sharing!


----------



## DougE

Heck, I'm not a big cake fan, but I'd consider trying a gluten free version of this.


----------



## jcam222

Looks fantastic for sure. I have to believe it tastes phenomenal. Thanks for sharing it!


----------



## MJB05615

That looks delicious John.  Simple enough even I should be able to try it.  Gotta check how much it's gonna cost my diet.  If not too much, gonna try it this weekend.  Thank you and the Mrs. for sharing this.


----------



## riverjoans

Wow, Amazing. I Love cakes.


----------



## Bearcarver

sawhorseray said:


> Looks fantastic John! No cake for me, been off the menu for a long time. RAY



Thank You Ray!!
I know what you mean!!
I eat a very small piece at a time.
And Thanks for the Like.

Bear




normanaj said:


> No dairy...I can have that!



Thank You Norm!!
Let me know how you like it.
And Thanks for the Like.

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver

HalfSmoked said:


> Looks awesome but not being PA Dutch I don't care for shoo fly pie.
> 
> Warren



Thank You Warren!!
We can't all be PA Dutch!!
But Thanks for the Like.

Bear




smokerjim said:


> Tell the mrs's it Sure looks good, been a few years since I had some fly pie.



Thank You Jim!!
If you like Shoo Fly Pie, you'll love this Cake!!
And Thanks for the Like.

Bear


----------



## bill1

Sounds too simple to be good, Bear.  But I agree it looks mighty appealing and you've never let me down so I'm giving it a go this weekend!  Might add a pinch of salt?  

Thanks!!!


----------



## Bearcarver

*NOTE TO ALL !!!*
*I made a big mistake when I copied Mrs Bear's Recipe.
I didn't see the little "2" in her "2/3" Cups, so I wrote "3 Cups", when it really should be 2/3 Cup.
I'll Change it in the original post too.

Sorry about that guys!!!

My Thanks to "Smokeymose" for asking me to check my list above.

Bear*


----------



## Bearcarver

bill1 said:


> Sounds too simple to be good, Bear.  But I agree it looks mighty appealing and you've never let me down so I'm giving it a go this weekend!  Might add a pinch of salt?
> 
> Thanks!!!



Thank You 

 bill1
  !!
Be sure to change the amount of Shortening from 3 Cups to 2/3 Cup.
I translated that way off !!  You need 2/3 Cup of Shortening.

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver

GaryHibbert said:


> I've heard of shoo fly pie, but never seen or eaten it.  But this cake does sound good, so I'll be trying it.
> Thanks for the recipe, John.
> Gary



Thank You Gary!!
Let me know how you like it!
And Thanks for the Like.

Bear




bauchjw said:


> I’ve never heard of Shoo Fly Pie either, but this is bookmarked to try this month. Thank you for sharing!



Thank You JW !!
Let me know how you like it !
And Thanks for the Like.

Bear


----------



## DRKsmoking

Well Bear I must tell you and Mrs. Bear, we love the cake. Thank god I noticed your post just before I started it today, ha ha 
So here is the process that you explained perfect. It came out great
David

































Again Bear , thank you for the recipe. It is a winner, Everyone should try this at least once. So does this taste the same as Shoofly Pie ???

Very Good

David


----------



## smokeymose

You beat me to it, David!





I kicked it up a notch with a little whipped cream....





Thank you, Bear!


----------



## DRKsmoking

smokeymose said:


> I kicked it up a notch with a little whipped cream....




Dan, Mona liked it but she added whip cream to hers also

David


----------



## 1MoreFord

It looks to me like a cream cheese or Italian Cream icing might be good on this cake.


----------



## Bearcarver

DRKsmoking said:


> Well Bear I must tell you and Mrs. Bear, we love the cake. Thank god I noticed your post just before I started it today, ha ha
> So here is the process that you explained perfect. It came out great
> David
> 
> View attachment 518026
> View attachment 518027
> 
> 
> View attachment 518028
> View attachment 518029
> 
> View attachment 518030
> 
> 
> View attachment 518031
> 
> 
> Again Bear , thank you for the recipe. It is a winner, Everyone should try this at least once. So does this taste the same as Shoofly Pie ???
> 
> Very Good
> 
> David




Thank You David!!
Yes, this tastes exactly like Shoo Fly Pie, but without the Crust or the wet bottom.
The moistness of the bottom half makes up for not having the "Wet Bottom Layer".
I never cared much for the crust, anyway.

Bear


----------



## MJB05615

We made it last night.  It was very good.  Neither of us has ever had Shoo Fly Pie, so we didn't know what to expect, lol.  It was very good.  I was surprised how strong the Molasses flavor was.  I use Molasses in some BBQ sauce recipes, a lot of Molasses, and it's not very noticeable.  Here's 2 pictures.  Thanks again John and thank your Mrs. for the recipe.  Very easy to make and even easier to enjoy.


----------



## Bearcarver

DougE said:


> Heck, I'm not a big cake fan, but I'd consider trying a gluten free version of this.




Thank You Doug!!
We have no idea, on the Glutens.
And Thanks for the Like.

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver

jcam222 said:


> Looks fantastic for sure. I have to believe it tastes phenomenal. Thanks for sharing it!





MJB05615 said:


> That looks delicious John.  Simple enough even I should be able to try it.  Gotta check how much it's gonna cost my diet.  If not too much, gonna try it this weekend.  Thank you and the Mrs. for sharing this.


----------



## Bearcarver

jcam222 said:


> Looks fantastic for sure. I have to believe it tastes phenomenal. Thanks for sharing it!



Thank You Jeff !!
You gotta try it !!

Bear




MJB05615 said:


> That looks delicious John.  Simple enough even I should be able to try it.  Gotta check how much it's gonna cost my diet.  If not too much, gonna try it this weekend.  Thank you and the Mrs. for sharing this.



Thank You Mike!!
It is even easy enough for me!!
And Thanks for the Like.

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver

riverjoans said:


> Wow, Amazing. I Love cakes.



Thank You!!

Bear




bill1 said:


> Sounds too simple to be good, Bear.  But I agree it looks mighty appealing and you've never let me down so I'm giving it a go this weekend!  Might add a pinch of salt?
> 
> Thanks!!!



Thank You Bill !!  Try it, You'll love it.
IMHO, it doesn't need salt, but I quit using it on everything.
And Thanks for the Like.

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver

1MoreFord said:


> It looks to me like a cream cheese or Italian Cream icing might be good on this cake.



Thank You Joe!!
Yeah, Probably, but we like it "As Is".

Bear




smokeymose said:


> You beat me to it, David!
> View attachment 518044
> 
> I kicked it up a notch with a little whipped cream....
> View attachment 518045
> 
> Thank you, Bear!



Thank You Dan!!
Never even thought about adding Whipped Cream---We must be TOO PA Dutch!!
Looks Great.
Glad you liked it.

Bear


----------



## smokeymose

Bearcarver said:


> -We must be TOO PA Dutch!!


It's funny but I always thought it was a Southern dish, from the name, I guess.
Live and learn!


----------



## crazymoon

Bear, thanks for the recipe, your wifes' dessert looks delicious!


----------



## Bearcarver

MJB05615 said:


> We made it last night.  It was very good.  Neither of us has ever had Shoo Fly Pie, so we didn't know what to expect, lol.  It was very good.  I was surprised how strong the Molasses flavor was.  I use Molasses in some BBQ sauce recipes, a lot of Molasses, and it's not very noticeable.  Here's 2 pictures.  Thanks again John and thank your Mrs. for the recipe.  Very easy to make and even easier to enjoy.
> View attachment 518174
> View attachment 518172




Thank You Mike!!
I knew you'd like it !!
It's hard to believe how close the taste is to Regular "Shoo Fly Pie".
We'll be making it more often now that we know how good it is.

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver

smokeymose said:


> It's funny but I always thought it was a Southern dish, from the name, I guess.
> Live and learn!



LOL---This is definitely in every PA Dutch cookbook ever made, along with "Hot Bacon Dressing", "Applesauce", "Scrapple", etc, etc....
Southern???---Yup, very popular in Southern Macungie.

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver

crazymoon said:


> Bear, thanks for the recipe, your wifes' dessert looks delicious!




Thank You CM !!Let Me know how you like it.
And Thanks for the Like.

Bear


----------



## GaryHibbert

I decided to try your shoofly cake, John.  I was short a couple of ingredients, so I subbed butter for the shortening and only had 1 3/4 cups of brown sugar and added 1/4 cup of white sugar.  I also reserved 1 1/2 cups of the dry mix for the topping since I was using a larger pan. It came out beautiful, and moist.













The taste was very good, but as a dessert, both Miss Linda and I felt it just wasn't sweet enough--couple of sweet tooth people here.  

Miss Linda started researching shoofly cake and discovered that it was originally served as a breakfast cake.  Now that made sense to me--it would make a real hearty meal to start the work day.

Sooooooo, the next morning i had some for breakfast.  I nuked the cake for 30 secs to warm it up, sliced it like Texas toast, and then tried it with 4 different toppings:  butter, smoked honey butter, honey, and corn syrup.  The butter was a "why bother", the honey over powered the cake flavor, the corn syrup was quite good, but the smoked honey butter was fantastic.    The added sweetness of the honey, combined with the smokey goodness of the butter on the shoofly cake was a match made in heaven.  So good, in fact, that I had a second piece.  Roxy, on the other hand, loved hers with no topping.

I'll be having a goodly sized piece for breakfast as long as the cake lasts.  You might think about trying it this way.  It won't be the last time I bake this cake.

Thanks for posting your Miss Linda's recipe, John.  It's a keeper.

Gary


----------



## Bearcarver

GaryHibbert said:


> I decided to try your shoofly cake, John.  I was short a couple of ingredients, so I subbed butter for the shortening and only had 1 3/4 cups of brown sugar and added 1/4 cup of white sugar.  I also reserved 1 1/2 cups of the dry mix for the topping since I was using a larger pan. It came out beautiful, and moist.
> 
> View attachment 519458
> 
> 
> View attachment 519459
> 
> 
> The taste was very good, but as a dessert, both Miss Linda and I felt it just wasn't sweet enough--couple of sweet tooth people here.
> 
> Miss Linda started researching shoofly cake and discovered that it was originally served as a breakfast cake.  Now that made sense to me--it would make a real hearty meal to start the work day.
> 
> Sooooooo, the next morning i had some for breakfast.  I nuked the cake for 30 secs to warm it up, sliced it like Texas toast, and then tried it with 4 different toppings:  butter, smoked honey butter, honey, and corn syrup.  The butter was a "why bother", the honey over powered the cake flavor, the corn syrup was quite good, but the smoked honey butter was fantastic.    The added sweetness of the honey, combined with the smokey goodness of the butter on the shoofly cake was a match made in heaven.  So good, in fact, that I had a second piece.  Roxy, on the other hand, loved hers with no topping.
> 
> I'll be having a goodly sized piece for breakfast as long as the cake lasts.  You might think about trying it this way.  It won't be the last time I bake this cake.
> 
> Thanks for posting your Miss Linda's recipe, John.  It's a keeper.
> 
> Gary




Thank You Gary!!
Sounds like you really gave it a Workover!!
There were variations in the "Shoo Fly Pies"---One was what they called "Wet Bottom Shoo Fly Pie", which had a thick mix of molasses on the bottom, about 3/8" thick.
Another was a yellowish inside cake color, with a Browned Top, with a Gooey chocolate bottom.  We used to call all of these "Breakfast Cake", because that was generally when we consumed them.  However as so many of you do, we never added anything to the top of it, when we were eating them. 
Adults ate it with Coffee, and as a Kid, I used to eat mine with Hot Tea, and sometimes with Milk.
And Thanks for the Like, Gary.

Bear


----------

